# Milwaukee m12 pencil sander



## shooter910 (Apr 2, 2020)

Stumbled on this video while looking for one Milwaukee does not make it but this guy did!!  and i am a fan of the stuff as well so i made my own and it is awesome!
link to his video showing what he did  





and here is what I did


----------



## Tom O (Apr 3, 2020)

i just bought the small one at PA when it was on sale.


----------



## shooter910 (Apr 3, 2020)

ya tom thats the exact one i used to do this


----------

